# Guitar Centers Mega Sale - Up to 80% Off



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.guitarcenter.com/
Two Guitar stands for $10.00..everything is on sale. 
Do not miss out on the huge savings.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for posting. I just purchased a volume peddle for one of my keyboards yesterday. Wished I would have waited. Anyway, thanks for posting. I'm going back for other items.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

If I come home with any more guitars, there will be a new 2cool post. 

"Recently divorced fisherman with too many guitars seeking cheap room with plenty of storage and a view of the beach".....LOL.....


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

LOL.....very true!!!


----------

